# Leica Range Master 1600.



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anybody on here own one or know somebody who does??? And how do you/they like it?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I was up in Wyoming about 4-5 years ago and ran into a guy with the older model Leica. He was shooting a Cooper 17HMR. He lazered a P-dog at 238 yds. and nailed it with the first shot. :shock: The accomplishment for a centerfire is not that big of a deal but when he knew the distance with that Leica and he knew the drop of the 17HMR at that distance , he was right on the money. I was pretty impressed. IMO the Leica is the one to get if your buying a range finder. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Well i went with my gut and it didnt lead me to Fridge for once. Any of you fellers lookin to buy a new range finder for all around needs this is the one to get. from 10 to 1100 yards for deer/elk and pushing the guts outta a mile on anything as big or bigger then a car. Way handy and perfect sized fits right in a shirt pocket.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

where did you get it? How much was it?


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

This is where I got mine: http://www.eurooptic.com/leica-crf-1600 ... inder.aspx

It's an awesome rangefinder.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

It was $799 sticker and $850 after tax. well worth every penny! I wish i would have known about this Euro Optic but still very pleased with! Thanks for the Link Muscles


----------

